# Basic Garage Door - approx cost



## SA Ecca (14 Jan 2010)

anyone have an idea of what an average size car garage door would cost. The builder is charging us for putting in a window, but he has not given us any indication of what he would have allowed for the garage door. Just want a ball park figure. As all of the houses in the estate over the 10 years chose to have windows, patio doors and the like instead of a garage door we do not know what the allowance is. The builder is very uncooperative.


----------



## capitalj (14 Jan 2010)

I paid 440 euro for a 8*7 black rooler garage door recently


----------



## Sconhome (14 Jan 2010)

Allow €600 for the door supplied and fitted. 

A window to fit the space with a small rising wall would be approximately €1530 + fitting €150. You will also have the costs of the wall, assuming block with render finish to exterior approx €100. It's possible to cost €1000 - €1500 in direct replacement.

You should stick it to your builder to have the costing discussed and agreed before proceeding with the alteration.


----------

